# Dry Preserve vs tanning



## Waterfowlartist (Jun 20, 2011)

I have been doing taxidermy for about 20 years and have always tanned my capes without any problems. I have only used D/P once for mounting a deer, Ive been taught it is that tanning is the only way to go. Im in a discussion with another taxidermist on another site who claims D/P is just as good if not better than a tanned cape. He claims to have things mounted for over 20 years with D/P without any cracking or just plain falling apart. All of the mounts Ive seen done with D/P have cracked wide open in places, ears have cracked and separated etc. Has there been any major improvements with D/P in the last 20 yrs. or were these mounts done incorrectly ?? I do not have the experience with D/P but I am still convinced that a tanned cape is the only way to go ! Tanning takes longer and costs more but I have mounts that are tanned and 25 yrs. old that are still perfect.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I bet I know who that is on the "other" site!(LOL) I have been in business for about 15 years and have never used DP on wts. I have always used a good tannery, but have friends in the business that have used it for years. One in particular always gets on me to try it. He produces a very nice wt with it, and says the key is getting everything really thin. I will continue to have them commercially tanned. I feel it's a big part of a good foundation for a high quality mount. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

I believe DP can produce long lasting results with the right hide prep. However, most people that use it are using it as a shortcut so they simply knock the meat off, dust, and mount. So, most of the DP mounts we see crack over time. However, no one could ever convince me that DP is equal to, and certainly not better, than a good tanned hide. I just feel than leather is more stable than dried skin. Besides, tanned leather is much more pleasant to work with.


----------

